# Building contract loopholes



## rodder7 (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi All

I final settled on my land this week and now its tie to build .
I have a copy of the contract but have found so many loopholes .
By loopholes I mean . on the inclusion list it states that they going to install a split system ... and in the same contract further down in a another paragraph it says up to builders discretion , not only that the system by what I can tell is too small 1.1kw for around 40m2.... no way that's going to cool on 40 degree day 
penalty rates and damages if I am late with a payment slugged 14% but if the builder is late its only 250 a week.... 
Just wondering I someone could give me some advise who could 
have a read of it and find all the loopholes for me?

thanks for help Mario


----------

